# Bye bye p*nct*re fairy, it was nice knowing you.



## Racing roadkill (20 Feb 2017)

I've had Tannus solids on one of my Hybrids for a while now. Today I fitted my ( smaller ) purchase from the bike show.













 P*nct*re fairy, it was nice knowing you.

I did lose a bit of thumbnail fitting them, but I reckon that's a price worth paying. I've just test ridden a short route. All's goodI got a 'show special' price on them, so the cost was actually quite reasonable as well.


----------



## Joffey (20 Feb 2017)

Was blue the only colour left?


----------



## Racing roadkill (20 Feb 2017)

Joffey said:


> Was blue the only colour left?


They had black and pink as well ( in a 700*28 ). Black is soooooo last year, and it was the wrong sort of pink.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (20 Feb 2017)

I'll be very interested to hear how you get on with them.

Graham


----------



## cubey (20 Feb 2017)

A very interesting product, what the ride quality like?


----------



## Joffey (20 Feb 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> They had black and pink as well ( in a 700*28 ). Black is soooooo last year, and it was the wrong sort of pink.



Hope you get on well with them - I might get some myself for the winter bike.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Feb 2017)

*Here's* a good indepth review of the tyres from @Andrew_Culture


----------



## S-Express (20 Feb 2017)

cubey said:


> A very interesting product, what the ride quality like?


----------



## Racing roadkill (20 Feb 2017)

cubey said:


> A very interesting product, what the ride quality like?


So far, a little harsher than pneumatics, but not really that different, in terms of grip and traction. I've yet to try them in the wet, on the road bike. It wasn't a problem on the wider Hybrids tyres.


----------



## Racing roadkill (20 Feb 2017)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I'll be very interested to hear how you get on with them.
> 
> Graham


I loved them on the Hybrid, this is more of a leap of faith, hence they've gone on the 'mule' for now.


----------



## Globalti (20 Feb 2017)

Presumably there's a hard case and some kind of spongey centre - so how long is the casing expected to last?


----------



## Racing roadkill (20 Feb 2017)

Globalti said:


> Presumably there's a hard case and some kind of spongey centre - so how long is the casing expected to last?


It's guaranteed for 5 years or 5000 miles. It's a variable density polymer, a bit like a rubber Wispa bar inside, with a tougher consistency at the surface, a bit like a Wispa bar in fact.


----------



## Drago (20 Feb 2017)

How easy are they to remove from the rim if you have to replace a spoke?


----------



## Rooster1 (20 Feb 2017)

whats the weight difference compared to average tyre + innertube ? _I guess I could look it up._


----------



## Rooster1 (20 Feb 2017)

"Punctures sure are a pain in the annus so buy tannus" @Fnaar


----------



## mjr (20 Feb 2017)

I know a few people who use them, including one who says you have to remember they deform differently when cornering and another who I think might not be back on the bike yet after crashing off them and breaking bones.  I'll keep on repairing the blessedly-rare punctures, thanks. Tubeless seems more attractive and I've still not gotten round to that.


----------



## subaqua (20 Feb 2017)

is this going to be like the vinyl thread ?


----------



## fossyant (20 Feb 2017)

Don't go sticking them on the new TT bike - it definitely won't be going round corners.


----------



## Globalti (20 Feb 2017)

I can see the attraction for a commuter but I'm not sure about the comfort and the handling; I love my Veloflex cotton-wall tyres, they are super smooth and grippy and not very prone to flats.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Feb 2017)

cubey said:


> A very interesting product, what the ride quality like?


Probably like the ride quality of conventional tyres pumped to 120+ psi, as favoured by CycleChatters who apparently are blessed with immaculate local roads and/or perfect teeth (no fillings to shake loose)!


----------



## Lonestar (20 Feb 2017)

Workmate is using them...He said they are heavy going...He's dropped five stone though.



fossyant said:


> Don't go sticking them on the new TT bike - it definitely won't be going round corners.



Don't you mean you'd have the turning circle of a cruise ship?


----------



## Racing roadkill (20 Feb 2017)

Drago said:


> How easy are they to remove from the rim if you have to replace a spoke?


To replace a spoke, you have to 'snip' three of the plastic retaining pins ( there are little holes in the sides to allow this and the tyres come with spare pins) then lift the tyre up to get at the spoke nipple. If you have to take the whole tyre off, you can faff about snipping all the retaining pins, or just cut the tyre in half.


----------



## Racing roadkill (20 Feb 2017)

Globalti said:


> I can see the attraction for a commuter but I'm not sure about the comfort and the handling; I love my Veloflex cotton-wall tyres, they are super smooth and grippy and not very prone to flats.


That's why I've fitted them to the old Triban. I haven't got time to fix a flat on a morning commute. The other bikes are staying on D+.


----------



## Racing roadkill (20 Feb 2017)

They certainly aren't for weight weenies or kit knobbers, but they are pretty good. I'll have to be a bit more careful to remember on the road bike ( hence the colour ). The Hybrid wasn't noticeabley different, not quite the same as pneumatics, but not as different in feel or ride as they are on the Roadie.


----------



## fossyant (20 Feb 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> They certainly aren't for weight weenies or kit knobbers, but they are pretty good. I'll have to be a bit more careful to remember on the road bike ( hence the colour ). The Hybrid wasn't noticeabley different, not quite the same as pneumatics, but not as different in feel or ride as they are on the Roadie.



How heavy ?


----------



## Drago (20 Feb 2017)

Does it come with spare retaining pins? Sorry for so many questions.


----------



## jowwy (20 Feb 2017)

So solid wheel barrow tyres are ok on a road bike......but not disc brakes hmmmmmm


----------



## MichaelW2 (20 Feb 2017)

Great for pub and station bikes, short range urban runabouts and rarely used bikes.


----------



## Racing roadkill (20 Feb 2017)

Drago said:


> Does it come with spare retaining pins? Sorry for so many questions.


They do. You get 3 bags of pins, 3 colours for the three most common internal rim widths. Peach for the most common widths of road clincher, yellow for the most common widths of Hybrid rim, and black for the most common widths of MTB rim. Because they are plastic, there is a fair bit of interchangeability. You are supposed to measure the internal diameter of the rim with verniers, then use the pin that matches, it's easier to push one of the spare pins from each bag into the rim, and see which one fits best. You can then just rotate the pin and take it back out.


----------



## Racing roadkill (20 Feb 2017)

MichaelW2 said:


> Great for pub and station bikes, short range urban runabouts and rarely used bikes.


Very much what they are aimed at. However, because I'm completely mental, I intend to do a 150 miler on them. It's better to be sure how they perform properly after all.


----------



## Racing roadkill (20 Feb 2017)

jowwy said:


> So solid wheel barrow tyres are ok on a road bike......but not disc brakes hmmmmmm


That's right. At least the solid tyres have been tested properly by TUV.


----------



## Banjo (20 Feb 2017)

Fair enough for use on a commute where you can sacrifice a bit of speed for total reliabillity .

On a 10 hour ride 8% would be more than the time to change 2 tubes .

Getting 2 punctures on an all day ride is fairly unlucky plus the legs get a rest while you are fixing a puncture so you ride a little quicker aftetwards .

If I am late for work occassionally the world keeps turning but I do appreciate some employers are less understanding than mine.


----------



## fossyant (20 Feb 2017)

Durano Plus are bomb proof, and gas will inflate tyres fast. I would never use solid tyres. There is a reason all most vehicles run on ones with air.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (20 Feb 2017)

ianrauk said:


> *Here's* a good indepth review of the tyres from @Andrew_Culture



Thanks! It's a few years old now but I still chuffin' love my Tannus http://veloballs.com/tannus-solid-tyres-review/


----------



## Andrew_Culture (20 Feb 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> I've had Tannus solids on one of my Hybrids for a while now. Today I fitted my ( smaller ) purchase from the bike show.
> View attachment 338812
> 
> 
> ...



Well done for fitting them yourself! Wowsa!


----------



## Banjo (21 Feb 2017)

Fitting guide and current prices

https://www.winstanleysbikes.co.uk/...lack_700x23c?gclid=CI_hjc_uoNICFeQW0wodbBQLOA


----------



## Bimble (21 Feb 2017)

Interesting. I'd imagined they would just be a little smaller than the rim and you'd give them a big heave to get them on and tension would keep them in place. It's obviously a bit more complex than that to secure them, and looks like quite a bit of work to fit:






















Definitely not a roadside tyre change job ...


----------



## Venod (21 Feb 2017)

Lonestar said:


> He said they are heavy going...He's dropped five stone though



That's really heavy gone.


----------



## mjr (21 Feb 2017)

Banjo said:


> If I am late for work occassionally the world keeps turning but I do appreciate some employers are less understanding than mine.


Some employers are nobbers. Especially the ones that frown at a cyclist who fixed a punctured tyre but allow motorists pathetic excuses like "I had a flat tyre", "I was stuck in a traffic jam" and "it was icy".


----------



## cosmicbike (21 Feb 2017)

Be interested in how you get on with these. Just had 3rd visit in as many weeks from the fairy on the commute home which is starting to get quite annoying


----------



## Racing roadkill (21 Feb 2017)

Bimble said:


> Interesting. I'd imagined they would just be a little smaller than the rim and you'd give them a big heave to get them on and tension would keep them in place. It's obviously a bit more complex than that to secure them, and looks like quite a bit of work to fit:
> 
> View attachment 338951
> 
> ...


Not a roadside job, but I have perfected the technique. You feed the tyre on to the rim for about 12 inches, then click the pins in on that section. Then you don your cleated cycle shoes, place the tyre covered bit of the rim on a soft surface, stand with your cleats trapping the rim down. Then get the heavy duty tool ( supplied with the tyres) put it under the tyre ( between the rim and tyre, then heave the rest of the tyre up and over the rim and drop it into place. It's like the most severe resistance band work out you'll ever do, but it saves a lot of messing around. Then you just squeeze the tyre down into its fixed position and use a small pair of needle noses pliers to click the pins under the clincher hooks through the inspection holes, one by one. It's actually not that hard, but you do need the shoulder strength of a sliver back Gorilla, if you want to get the tyre on in one heave.


----------



## Racing roadkill (21 Feb 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> Be interested in how you get on with these. Just had 3rd visit in as many weeks from the fairy on the commute home which is starting to get quite annoying


I've just done the first 8 mile commute, using deliberately knackered roads with loads of sharp debris at the side, I got the bike up to reasonable speed and didn't have to slow down for the corners like I thought I would, they don't squirm under hard braking either, which is reassuring.


----------



## Lonestar (22 Feb 2017)

Wish they had 700x25.


----------



## Racing roadkill (22 Feb 2017)

Lonestar said:


> Wish they had 700x25.


You and a thousand others. It's odd they only do 23 and 28, in the road bike design.


----------



## S-Express (22 Feb 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> You and a thousand others. It's odd they only do 23 and 28, in the road bike design.


28s would be great. You could run them at slightly lower pressure then. 

Oh, hang on....


----------



## alecstilleyedye (22 Feb 2017)

can't comment on the tannus having never tried, but i factor in ease of fix when choosing tyres, which is why i use folding tyres that, at least with a front wheel puncture, is only a 10-15 minute job to repair at the roadside. also means a spare can be carried, and that has saved me on occasion…


----------



## confusedcyclist (22 Feb 2017)

Looks like someone reinvented the wheel... doh.


----------



## Racing roadkill (22 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE 4693352, member: 259"]Yebbut the point about these is you aren't ever likely to need to fix it at the roadside, you'll be doing it once every four years in a nice warm shed (or the living room if you can get away with it).[/QUOTE]
Here's hoping your right. It could be done roadside, I managed to get them fitted in about 10 minutes, with only tools I had with me, but it wouldn't be ideal on a cold, wet verge.


----------



## Banjo (22 Feb 2017)

Do you have to repair slits and holes etc from glass or whatever or don't they affect the integrity of the tyre?


----------



## Racing roadkill (22 Feb 2017)

Banjo said:


> Do you have to repair slits and holes etc from glass or whatever or don't they affect the integrity of the tyre?


The tyre isn't affected by cuts and holes, you would have to cut it to a depth of several inches, across the entire radius, or lose a chunk the size of a golf ball, to have a problem. If you hit something that caused that much damage, a tyre would be the least of your worries.


----------



## Racing roadkill (24 Feb 2017)

S-Express said:


> 28s would be great. You could run them at slightly lower pressure then.
> 
> Oh, hang on....


They've thought about that. There are two 'virtual pressures' available. 100 psi and 130 psi. I'm running the softer 100 psi 28s. I did a 30 mile test ride on back roads and nasty surfaces last night. Not only are they pretty much indistinguishable from a pumped up pneumatic tyre, as far as handling and grip go, but I deliberately rode over all sorts of spikey pointy stuff, and, didn't have to stop to sort out any punctures. Fancy that.


----------



## Racing roadkill (24 Feb 2017)

alecstilleyedye said:


> can't comment on the tannus having never tried, but i factor in ease of fix when choosing tyres, which is why i use folding tyres that, at least with a front wheel puncture, is only a 10-15 minute job to repair at the roadside. also means a spare can be carried, and that has saved me on occasion…


You can pop a spare one of these in your jersey pocket, they fold up nicely. You'd have to be doing something suicidely stupid to ever need the spare though. That's one of the best things about them, I went out on a ride last night, and packed a tube, levers and gas inflator. Then realised I didn't need to. I also brought a mini pump, again, no need. Not needing all that crap is going to take a bit of getting used to.


----------



## S-Express (24 Feb 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> Fancy that.



Not really. 100psi in a 28 sounds ridiculous. I only ever used to run 85-90psi in 23s.


----------



## TheDoctor (24 Feb 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> Here's hoping your right. It could be done roadside, I managed to get them fitted in about 10 minutes, with only tools I had with me, but it wouldn't be ideal on a cold, wet verge.


But, of course, you wouldn't need to, as you say.
Must admit, these are almost starting to sound tempting, at least for a hack.


----------



## Racing roadkill (24 Feb 2017)

S-Express said:


> Not really. 100psi in a 28 sounds ridiculous. I only ever used to run 85-90psi in 23s.


Do you get many pinch flats? I don't, running about 100 psi in all my pneumatic tyres, on road bikes ( 23, 25, and 28 ). I certainly won't get them on the solid tyres, and they don't feel drastically different. The only downside is the cost, but I'll limit the mileage, by running them on the commuter road bike ( which was the original idea anyway ). It's tempting to put them on all my road bikes, but the cost would be a bit .


----------



## Racing roadkill (24 Feb 2017)

TheDoctor said:


> But, of course, you wouldn't need to, as you say.
> Must admit, these are almost starting to sound tempting, at least for a hack.


I've given them a good workout, including cornering on a gravelly surface on a steep downhill, poor surfaces, and hills. They have taken no more getting used to than clipless pedals, or anything else that's new to anyone.


----------



## S-Express (24 Feb 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> Do you get many pinch flats?



Nope. If I drop below 75 I have done. Otherwise no. But then I can't remember the last time I had a puncture either.


----------



## Smokin Joe (24 Feb 2017)

S-Express said:


> Nope. If I drop below 75 I have done. Otherwise no. But then I can't remember the last time I had a puncture either.


Oh dear.


----------



## S-Express (24 Feb 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> Oh dear.



Too much superstition on here. Not spelling out the word 'puncture' n all that....


----------



## Smokin Joe (24 Feb 2017)

S-Express said:


> Too much superstition on here. Not spelling out the word 'puncture' n all that....


----------



## Racing roadkill (24 Feb 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


>


That's a cakeable offence. Mention of the word puncture is a 3 caker, not the mini flap jack things, or anything from the local supermarket scav rack either.


----------



## S-Express (24 Feb 2017)

puncture?


----------



## burntoutbanger (24 Feb 2017)

Must admit I've been very tempted by these. Think they would be ideal on a commuter and/or a bike used for night rides. The thought of only having to take a small multi tool on a ride is very appealing.

https://www.rutlandcycling.com/3717...GRAVJOyQ54d-tWqoLqzYU8TlRtBTGNfWsYaAjhi8P8HAQ

This has been tempting me recently, with a single chainring and airless tyres I think it would make a great fuss free ride.


----------



## Drago (24 Feb 2017)

S-Express said:


> puncture?



Macbeth.


----------



## S-Express (24 Feb 2017)

Drago said:


> Macbeth.



Macbeth had a puncture? I must have missed that bit of the book. _"Is this a minipump I see before me?"_


----------



## Bollo (24 Feb 2017)

It's ok if it's in French. Puncteur.


----------



## Drago (24 Feb 2017)

Sacre blue, le puncture! Quick, let's surrender!


----------



## tallliman (25 Feb 2017)

Drago said:


> Macbeth.




View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=h--HR7PWfp0


----------



## Cuchilo (9 Mar 2017)

How are you finding these ? I saw a TT training bike in my LBS with some on and its got me thinking . Train on these you will be flying on tubs .


----------



## rozzer1971 (10 Mar 2017)

My company announced a relocation away from my home town back in August 2015 which is finally going ahead in June. As a result I quickly knew I'd be getting a Brompton for my new enforced cycle/train commute but I've talked myself in to/out of Tannus tyres so many times over the past year after reading opinions across the web. Good to read some positive input here. The Brompton is due in about a week so I think I'm going to have a month or so on the Marathons I ordered it with but I'm liking the Tannus idea again for a relatively short commute due to the reliability. Especially as I can get them in green.


----------



## Racing roadkill (11 Mar 2017)

rozzer1971 said:


> My company announced a relocation away from my home town back in August 2015 which is finally going ahead in June. As a result I quickly knew I'd be getting a Brompton for my new enforced cycle/train commute but I've talked myself in to/out of Tannus tyres so many times over the past year after reading opinions across the web. Good to read some positive input here. The Brompton is due in about a week so I think I'm going to have a month or so on the Marathons I ordered it with but I'm liking the Tannus idea again for a relatively short commute due to the reliability. Especially as I can get them in green.


They would be fantastic on a Brompton. I've actually tested the ones I've fitted on the road bike, a lot more thoroughly than the ones I had on the Hybrid. I've given them a long ride, a wet ride, good surfaces, poor surfaces, commute type ride, high speed cornering on wet, dry, good and bad surfaces. They have performed brilliantly so far, I've actually had to remember to try and keep the miles off of the bike with them fitted, by not using it all the time.


----------

